# The First Tee



## stephenjm (Jan 30, 2011)

I coach a number of sports and what has always struck me as odd is how different golfers and racket sport players approach their games.

The tennis, squash ad badminton players I know would all have a knock-up before starting. At the basic level this is to get their muscles warm to help prevent injury and to get the feeling for the court and environment. As they get better they realise that it is an opportunity to play each of the shots they would expect to use in a game.

On the other hand the majority of golfers that I know do very little in terms of preparation - most of them will have a few practise swings before the first tee. Very few would do as I would prescribe:

A gentle warm -up of the muscles first. Then hitting some drives, followed by shots will all of the clubs in your bag that you expect to use and then lastly onto putting practise.

What your experience and opinion?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Proper warm up is a required priority to prevent injuries. The secondary part of warming up is to get off to a good start. 

I have a cousin who is/was a big time tennis coach. I can remember him telling me the preparation for most pro sports players begin at least one, sometimes 3 days prior to the event. His tennis players started 3, or 4 days prior to the start of their scheduled event, time permitting. It starts with diet, exercise, practice, and rest. Warming up both physically, and mentally prior to the start of the match were the last things his players did, for that event. 

Tiger Woods once said he starts preparing for his next event on Monday, as soon as he finishes on Sunday. Of course, now it is not clear if he was talking about his golf game, but for now, let's assume so.

We all know that most golf courses play different than the other ones. I doubt any two golfers play the same course, the same way. When preparing, each course would have it's own prep routine, for each golfer. Each golfer will probably warm up in a different manner at the first tee. Some will be more meticulous than others. I know a guy when at the driving range does stretching exercises for about 30 minutes before swinging a club. 

In my own golf game, it depends on what is at stake. If it's just a fun day, I am that guy you mentioned who does (very) few practice swings, and calls it good. I'll warm up on the course. Since I am what I would term, an "easy swinger" of the golf club, I can get a way with little, or no warm up. It's the way I have always played non important golf. Perhaps my body is just use to it. Colder weather might warrant a little more pre-round exercise. Now if it is an important event, then I will prepare more appropriately. I am playing in a 4 day tournament in a few weeks, and I have already started my preparation for that event. The only thing I do when I do warm up, is to make sure the last club I warm up with is the same club I will be using off the first tee. I can't leave the putting green, grab my driver, and feel confident that I will hit a decent first shot of the tee. Another thing I do is when the weather is hot. I start the day before a round hydrating myself. 

Just a guess on my part, but I think most of the golfers who get injured when playing golf, are the faster, harder swingers, and those golfers who do not know how to swing a golf club, and put undue stress on their body parts. The harder, faster swinger who does not warm up properly is asking for an injury. The person who does not swing properly, who exerts too much stress on their back, knees, and other parts is going to get hurt.

Years ago, I bought one of those weighted 5i clubs. After a few sessions with it, a muscle under my scapula went south on me. I was a non golfer for almost 6 months while that critter healed up. I read an article some where that said wearing spikes contributed to knee problems with many amateur gofers. I don't wear spikes, and the only weighted club I now have is a "Heavy Putter".


----------

